# A thread on behalf of lots of scruffy angels in the South East that need homes!



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

I just met a lady whilst out dog walking that I just had to let you all know about. Her name is Kirsty O'Sullivan...she's dog mad!!
Kirsty runs Scruffy Angels, a rescue centre for dogs of all shapes, sizes, breeds, ages and temperaments. The thing is, Kirsty is off to Sri Lanka for 2 weeks to get married rather soon and as a pound closed locally this week she just saved a huge number of dogs from being euthanised tomorrow, I met one gorgeous staffie boy tonight who would've been having his last supper tonight if it weren't for her.

Anyhow, Kirsty needs your help. She needs bedding, food, blankets, towels and any doggie acoutrements you may have spare for her home/rescue centre. But more than that she needs foster homes for the dogs that she is currently caring for while she is away for the 2 weeks. 
If anyone can help out by giving a dog a temporary, or a forever home, please, please, please don't hesitate to contact Kirsty....here is a link to her Facebook page, all of her contact details are on there or you can PM me.
Thanks for reading and if I help find one pup a home this finger aching post will have been worth it!!


The link.... 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1277401259#/group.php?gid=41740695742


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Apparently that link is wrong so I'll try again! 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=41740695742&ref=tshttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=41740695742&ref=ts


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

boink....


----------

